# [LIB] Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)...(résolu)

## man in the hill

SALUT,

Je suis en testing amd64 et je suis ds de beaux drap   :Very Happy:  ...

Je fais ma MAJ  qui se passe bien avec qques paquets et je laisse la MAJ se faire mais quand je reviens ... Plantage ...

```
>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/portage/x11-terms/xterm

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking xterm-225.tgz ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 708:  9587 Erreur de segmentation  (core dumped) install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}"

!!! ERROR: x11-terms/xterm-225 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 749:   Called die

!!! Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-225/work'

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-225/temp/build.log'.
```

et tous les paquets comme ça !

```
vim /var/tmp/portage/x11-terms/xterm-225/temp/build.log

Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
```

```
ls

Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
```

donc je suis bien ds une belle m****  !

J'ai fait qques recherches pour debugguer un core dumped avec gdb  mais là je sens le gros bug et une reinstall ... 

Merci d'avance pour les qques suggestions .

----------

## titoucha

Tu n'as pas de flags exotiques dans CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS et LDFLAGS pour ta compilation ?

----------

## Alexis

Hmm là t'es au moins bon pour rebooter sur un live cd.

Tu dois avoir un souci dans ta libc je dirais, tu sais ce qui a été updaté récemment ?

Si t'as buildsyspkg dans des features (je sais pu si c'est par défaut ou pas) et "emerge" sur ton livecd, tu peux ptet essayer de réinstaller un .tbz2 qui aurait été crée en jouant avec les variables ROOT et PORTAGE_CONFIG_ROOT pour revenir à une version qui marche

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu n'as pas de flags exotiques dans CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS et LDFLAGS pour ta compilation ?

 

Salut,

Il y longtemps que j'ai fini avec les FLAGS exotiques ...

Mon make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#CC="gcc"

#CXX="g++"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

#NOCOLOR="true"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

ALSA_CARDS="atiixp"

#hda-intel

#AUTOCLEAN="no"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-arts -kde -qt -qt3 -qt4  a52 aac alsa aalib acpi aim bash-completion cairo glitz bluetooth bmp bidi  bzip2 caps cdda cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cscope dbus cdio dio dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread dts emul-linux-x86 esd ffmpeg flac firefox fbsplash freetype gphoto2 hal avahi iconv imagemagick lcms libcaca live mad  matroska mime motif msn multilib nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis ruby sockets ssl svga svg suspend2 tcltk unicode theora  truetype vorbis vim-syntax wxwindows xine xvid "

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests digest ccache sandbox"

#CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

```

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> Si t'as buildsyspkg dans des features (je sais pu si c'est par défaut ou pas) et "emerge" sur ton livecd, tu peux ptet essayer de réinstaller un .tbz2 qui aurait été crée en jouant avec les variables ROOT et PORTAGE_CONFIG_ROOT pour revenir à une version qui marche

 

Je n'ai pas activé cette FEATURE (dommage pour moi) et je n'ai pas de sauvegarde sous la main   :Twisted Evil:  !

Le paste du log de la MAJ:

http://fr.pastebin.ca/533110

La plupart des bin ds /bin fonctionnent sauf  cp, mv, ls  et vim ds /usr/bin

Si vous avez une idée, n'hésiter pas !

Merci .

ps: Y a-t'il un moyen de savoir avec quelle lib un binaire est lié ?

----------

## Alexis

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La plupart des bin ds /bin fonctionnent sauf  cp, mv, ls  et vim ds /usr/bin
> 
> ps: Y a-t'il un moyen de savoir avec quelle lib un binaire est lié ?

 

ldd

sinon, tente des trucs genre "busybox ls" ou "busybox.static ls" ptet que ceux là sont pas pétés et ils sont là pour ce genre de problèmes  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Alexis wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   
> 
> La plupart des bin ds /bin fonctionnent sauf  cp, mv, ls  et vim ds /usr/bin
> 
> ps: Y a-t'il un moyen de savoir avec quelle lib un binaire est lié ? 
> ...

 

je crois que j'ai trouvé le fautif car toutes ces commandes sont lié à sys-apps/acl donc libacl.so.1 et je me souvient bien qu'il cherchait la lib crtendS.o ds /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 alors que je suis en 4.1.2 donc j'ai fait naturellement un lien symbolique ... Bon par-contre j'ai une gentoo-amd64 encore en 2006.1 et je remarque que ls, etc ... ne sont pas lié à libacl.so.1 .

[EDIT] J'ai copier les bin mv, cp, ls, install (pour emerge, je peux donc emerger) de mon  2006.1 non lié à acl sur mon portable et j'ai pu rebooter jusqu'a gdm mais ensuite gnome ne se lance car sûrement un truc lié à cette libacl ne fonctionne pas.Je fais un revdep-rebuild autour de cette lib.[/EDIT]

----------

## Alexis

fais ptet un fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 aussi au passage, ça peut pa faire de mal  :Wink:  (mais normalement portage a du le faire)

fais un coup de gcc-config sur le bon gcc, env-update, source /etc/profile

 *Quote:*   

> bien qu'il cherchait la lib crtendS.o ds /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 alors que je suis en 4.1.2 donc j'ai fait naturellement un lien symbolique ... 

 

hum  :Wink: 

ce genre de manips c'est ce qui provoque ce genre de problèmes ^^ il croit parler à l'ancienne version de la lib s'il cherche la 4.1.1, ton lien symbolique le fait parler à celle du 4.1.2 et paf ça segfaulte ^^

tu devrais d'abord enlever le lien symbolique je pense

----------

## man in the hill

 *Alexis wrote:*   

> fais ptet un fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 aussi au passage, ça peut pa faire de mal  (mais normalement portage a du le faire)
> 
> fais un coup de gcc-config sur le bon gcc, env-update, source /etc/profile
> 
> hum 
> ...

 

C'est vrai que si le prog ne charge pas le bon code, le résultat risque d'être incertain   :Very Happy:  !

J'ai viré le lien , fait un fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1  et je recompile mon system .

Merci du coup de main  :Wink:   !

----------

